# Finland: Surname Change & Residence Permit



## GoofTroop (Aug 9, 2021)

My partner & I are getting married soon, and I'm wondering if anyone else who has married within recent years can explain the process. I want to take up my partner's surname upon marriage, but my passport will have my maiden name. Currently I'd have to travel up to 7 hours away to go to the embassy to update passport. I'm wondering do I have to update my passport before applying for a residence permit? Will the marriage license suffice? 

I was hoping to take the trip to update my passport during the summer, but appointments are booked months out. 

Thanks for reading.


----------

